# Best clippers/ where to buy .. ?



## Lottiesluck (22 February 2009)

Soo im thinking of replacing my clippers there a couple of years old and really have seen better days !!

So what are the best clippers going atm, and the prices .... also, just to add to the list ...where to buy them?






 thankies


----------



## RedAdair (22 February 2009)

Depends what you need them for? how many horses you clip etc. but I would recommend the following people, call for advice telling them what you want and I am sure they will give you ideas on which are best, they are good on price too. http://www.farmcareuk.com/
I wanted heavy duty ones and they recommended Premier Dominance clippers - they are great.


----------



## dwi (22 February 2009)

I have Heiniger Handy Clippers and have been very pleased with them. gave my hairy yak a full clip and hog in under an hour and were still nice and cool.


----------



## Lottiesluck (22 February 2009)

Hmm, well i have a cob x connie that just has too much fur its unreal, he's only 3 but if he grows this much fur again next winter he will need a good clipping!! My other doesnt really get a winter coat bless him so he onl needs it for his little whispery little feathers..

Thanku for that website, ill defo check that out!


----------



## 3Beasties (22 February 2009)

I have these ones and am really pleased with them

http://www.horseloverz.co.uk/Liveryman-Filly-Clipper-250-Watt-Pink-250W-pr-335121.html


----------



## Mahoganybay (22 February 2009)

I have just bought some Liveryman Arena Plus and they are great, clipped my 16.2 IDx and they were still cool when finished.

Price at my local tack shop £350, bought from these guys www.molevalleyfarmers.com for £238 delivered, ordered on Sunday and received on Tuesday, can't get much better than that.


----------



## TheEngineer (22 February 2009)

Remember, "cheapest isn't best" some of the internet wide boys are selling stuff at "bucket shop prices", will they be there when it goes wrong!?

Also, what you buy, depends on use, some good favourites are the Wolseley Swift, which will also take Liveryman Blades, Wolseley's new Hunter, which is getting some good reports. The Heinegar Handy, is a bit fiddly, but an old workhouse and has been around for a while. The Liveryman Arena Plus, or the Hauptner 2000. For a good place to buy, with a well respected level of customer service, try www.clippersharp.com they are without a doubt one of the best all round suppliers of clippers and blades.

Ian


----------



## Lottiesluck (22 February 2009)

Hmm i was thinking liveryman, ive used them in the past when mine let me down and thought they were nice but a bit heavy with the vibrationg but maybe im a wimp haha!!

Ahh yeh u like www.clippersharp.com iv always sent my blades there for resharpening or for buying new blades, they are a good indeed! 

Does anybody know how good the liveryman calypso clipper is or the harmony clippers ( looks lighter) 

The ones ive had in the past that really are dead are the laube lazor shear - the colour ones ... i got on really well with it - didnt find it too big and bulky or heavy ...


----------

